# outside locker door (the one under the bed)



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

can anyone that has a cherokee or autotrail with the rectangle shaped locker door advise me please?

there is a slip, like a rainwater slip at the bottom of my door and i think this has been fitted upside down, surley this should be at the top to act as a sill and prevent water entering at the hinges?

see pics below, and also the tall locker on the offside, surely the similar lip should be on the front side of the locker so that it acts as a spoiler/buffer whilst driving or am i talking utter ****

if i am correct then these have been fitted incorrectly in the factory


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having owned a Dakota a few years ago I tend to agree with you !!

Looking at the pictures (the middle one in particular) It looks like the locker surround has been removed and re-fitted looking at the mastic around it. (but if that was the case the hinges would be at the bottom rather than the top wouldnt they ??


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, have just opened my locker and the "lugs" are at the top like yours and I don't think my surround has been removed ever but as I have only owned the van a Autotrail Tracker it's a 2005 model six months so cannot be totally sure but it looks un removed. We have never had a problem with it. Good luck.

Regards
John


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My 2010 Apache has the lip at the top and hinges at the bottom. No problems here.

John


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*door*

Hi 
I have looked at my Comanche and i have two doors like this as its a std thetford door fitting can be generic.
on the door that is positioned so the longest side is vertical the lip protects ingress fron the direction of travel and on the one that is horizontal the lip is at the top and the door hindges down, so I think there isnt a right or wrong way these should be fitted.

It doesnt seem a big job to remove and refit the way you would prefer

hope this helps


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you asked Autotrail?

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Just looked at my Dakota and it's exactly the same as yours. The lip is on the opposite side to the hinges (and is the same on all the locker doors on the van).

It looks as though the lip is part of the frame moulding so even if you removed the frame you wouldn't be able to reverse its position.

It would seem that the lip is just to provide protection at the "point of closure" so would always be on the opposite side to the hinges whichever way the door is fitted.


----------

